# Homemade rabbit feeder idea



## mamato3 (Nov 1, 2008)

Coffee can cut to look like a J feeder
I went out to an old rabbitry. This lady has been out of business for 10 yrs i spotted some feeders made out of tin coffee cans. We were going to get one but they were stored to far behind other stuff. But i bet all someone would have to do is cut the can in half leaving a 1 inch lip at the bottom for the food to set in cut the bottom out and put in some hardware cloth at and angle so the food will fall down to the side the bunny eats on. 
Just thinking any metal pipe like a stove pipe could work i bet


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea if you can find metal coffee cans, seems like everything has gone to plastic. If anyone tries this make sure to bend the edges so they can't cut the bunnies throats.


----------



## mamato3 (Nov 1, 2008)

O yes bend that part forgot to say that opps. On the coffee can idea thats why i was wondering if someone could use a metal pipe.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

When I had fryer pens for 4H my Ag teacher made all the rabbit showing kids feeders. Some were made out of the coffee cans, and he made a few out of the really big PVC pipe, with a cap on the bottom. I got one coffee can feeder and one PVC feeder.  He also drilled holes in the bottoms to allow the fines (feed dust) to sift out while still holding the pellets.

Best Wishes,
Crystal
http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com


----------



## mamato3 (Nov 1, 2008)

Could we see some pics of them im a visual learner and i was unable to get close to the ones i seen.




LoneStrChic23 said:


> When I had fryer pens for 4H my Ag teacher made all the rabbit showing kids feeders. Some were made out of the coffee cans, and he made a few out of the really big PVC pipe, with a cap on the bottom. I got one coffee can feeder and one PVC feeder.  He also drilled holes in the bottoms to allow the fines (feed dust) to sift out while still holding the pellets.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Crystal
> http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

mamato3 said:


> Could we see some pics of them im a visual learner and i was unable to get close to the ones i seen.


Haha! I'd love to share pictures, but sadly 8th grade is further back than I care to think about since I'm going on 26  

I don't even have my year books from those years. 

My kids start school at the end of August (Kindergarden & 1st grade) and I can go peek in the Ag barn there to see if they have any homemade rabbit feeders. I know last year the metal working & wood shop classes made feeders for the younger 4H kids 

Best Wishes,
Crystal
http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

My uncle raised rabbits years ago and had homemade feeders. Not exactly a "jfeeder" but with the same concept. Inside the cage, in the front corner was a ceramic/glass crock somehow wired to the front of the cage. Inside the crock, was a long piece of probably 2" PVC pipe. The pipe was hanging from the top of the cage, where it went through the wire and outside the top of the cage. At the top of the pipe was a funnel. So, he would walk down his line of indoor hanging cages and pour feed into the funnels. The feed would go through the funnel into the pvc pipe, go straight down into the crock. He could feed a little, or fill the pipe clear full. Because the pipe wasn't resting on the bottom of the crock, it was gravity fed. As the rabbit ate, more feed came from the pipe.


----------



## monsoon (Feb 28, 2008)

check out this link

http://tony41472.tripod.com/cantrellsrabbitfarm/id7.html


----------



## mamato3 (Nov 1, 2008)

good link i like that water jug idea would be good for the grow out pens.


----------



## ODINSWORN (Jun 8, 2010)

I had a cage I'd made out of some welded wire fence I had that was a bit bigger than the stuff they sell for that. Consequently, I couldnât use the commercial J-feeder I had, because it didnât fit in the hole correctly. So, I bought a baking pan from the dollar store and modified it. I didnât put anything across the front of it so that it would gravity feed, I just wired it to the cage. It sticks out far enough that when I do feed pellets, I can just dump it over the back of the feeder and they fall through the wire into the pan. I tell you, for small sheet metal projects like this, I think itâs hard to beat the dollar store pans! BTW, a lot of the store brand coffeeâs (Kroger, Spartan, Mejier, etc) still are metal.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Good feeders really aren't that expensive, and work far better than what most people can (or will) build

You won't find one any better than this, and it's less than $5 for the largest one:

http://www.bassequipment.com/Feeders/The+Fine-X+Feeder/default.aspx


----------

